# Deer Antler on PCT??



## The Observer (Dec 5, 2011)

Might be a dumb question but I just grabbed some of this deer antler extract which my friend was raving about. The one I grabbed is Buckpower but anyways along with the question. I just started my PCT after a 20 week cycle. My question is, will this stuff suppress my natual test? I don't need any of that shit after a heavy Tren cycle. Just looking for an extra boost, god knows if this stuff is garbage.

PS. Done many cycles and many pct's in my life. I just never use anything when on PCT.


----------



## meow (Dec 5, 2011)

Its supposed to raise your igf1 level


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 5, 2011)

The Observer said:


> Might be a dumb question but I just grabbed some of this deer antler extract which my friend was raving about. The one I grabbed is Buckpower but anyways along with the question. I just started my PCT after a 20 week cycle. My question is, will this stuff suppress my natual test? I don't need any of that shit after a heavy Tren cycle. Just looking for an extra boost, god knows if this stuff is garbage.
> 
> PS. Done many cycles and many pct's in my life. I just never use anything when on PCT.



Oh boy,,,, You know what? I personally do not understand how ingesting this stuff could possibly raise IGF1 levels to anything substantial due the peptide being so fragile and easily damaged in temperature and transit,

However, perhaps it may exert some effect once ingested and elicit a response through enzymatic pathways such as the liver etc...

I personally would opt for either a Research Grade peptide of igf-1 (either R3 or DES)  or for OTC, HGHup by applied Nutriceuticals is getting great reviews.

Primordial Performances EndoAMP max has awesome ingredient profile of phosphatidyl Serine and AlphaGPC which can lower cortisol and increase GH levels.

-Matt


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 5, 2011)

hahaha my fat ass co worker swears up and down hes an pro wrestler, he also swear he had a wcw contract or somthing when he was 20 but this guy is a fat rolly polly mexican and half retarded. anyway he was telling about how amazing hgh was and how he was on hgh and nothing else and that he was going to go from a fat peice of shit to the rock in like 6 months I EL OH ELED at him. come to find out hes not on fucking hgh hes on some tree root deer antler shit. i lugh at this fucker. ive gained over 20 lbs since he started working here and hes only gotten fatter and stupider not to mention hes probably spent almost as much on this shit as he would have on real hgh smh. dont fall for this as seen on tv type shit bro. did i mention my sperm heals prevents cancer? for 15 low payments of 39.99 plus tax and shipping and handling i can send you avial of it. just drink one vial dialy and youll gain pure muscle mass and never get std's or cancer. try it.


----------



## SuperLift (Dec 2, 2014)

stuff is a joke man,, don't buy


----------



## Paxteen1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thread is really old. But Go for a research peptides such as igf-lr3, Igf-Des, Insulin (dont recommend) or growth hormone.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 8, 2014)

i get awesome joint relief from deer antler i can get it for like 20 bucks a bottle.i like it but all get is the joint help so idk.


----------

